
Engineering's stark racial inequalities (U.K.) - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/26/engineerings-stark-racial-inequalities-revealed-by-report
======
m0llusk
Race may not be working as postulated here. Not having minority friends can
promote racism, but that goes both ways. Being a minority and not socializing
with the majority much means minority STEM job candidates may not understand
common assumptions, jargon, and other key details. Being disconnected from
employers socially can lead to resumes and interviews missing the mark.
Instead of calling for employers to be less racist it might be more effective
to find more ways and motivations for minority STEM graduates to integrate
with the subculture.

------
duckingtest
If this was really about race (as opposed to skills) non-racist companies
would be more effective and out-compete the rest, especially given current
shortage. These companies would probably be started by the discriminated
people in the first place. Pervasive unjust discrimination is only possible in
mono and oligopolies and/or if the law compels it.

~~~
erroneousfunk
Racism can't exist because it's inefficient? Great! Glad we got that little
"racism" problem solved. Good work.

~~~
duckingtest
If what you call racism is inefficient, you should explain what market
barriers prevent its disappearance, for developers in the developed world, in
the UK in particular.

If its efficient, by calling it a problem you're implicitly saying that some
people - presumably company owners? - should make their companies & teams less
efficient, which is another way of saying they should _waste_ resources. Even
if some would agree with you, by doing that they would open themselves to a
danger of being outcompeted by more efficient entities.

------
Eridrus
I like the methodology of this study, does anyone know of something similar in
the US for CS grads?

